# The Crab House



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 6, 2011)

http://tinychat.com/thecrabhouse

OHMIGOD ANOTHER TINYCHAT!?

Oh yes, dear reader, but this one has 100% moar crabs than other chats.  Plus I offer you something others haven't.

A SCHEDULE!

Most nights, the chat will be live around 10:30 EST. with yours truly in there.  Unless otherwise noted in the chats or on this page the chat room will usually always open.

BUT WAIT

During this one-time offer YOU TOO can be part of The Crab House, by joining the chat NOW.

Chat will exist as long as there are people interested.


----------



## Kranda (Aug 6, 2011)

10:30 what timezone?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 6, 2011)

The good one


----------



## Kranda (Aug 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The good one


Well you and I do share the same time zone. So, is that the good one?


----------



## Browder (Aug 6, 2011)

Kranda said:


> Well you and I do share the same time zone. So, is that the good one?



Yes. I believe that Term is not in the good one though, so you'd best wait for his reply.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 6, 2011)

Eastern Standard Time.

Updating OP.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 6, 2011)

ef yeah!


----------



## Larry (Aug 7, 2011)

Parent over shoulder. ._.

Wish I could've stayed.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Larry said:


> Parent over shoulder. ._.
> 
> Wish I could've stayed.



Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2011)

:C no one was there


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2011)

Browder said:


> Yes. I believe that Term is not in the good one though, so you'd best wait for his reply.


Term lives in Jersey.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 7, 2011)

The Crab House is like an unfaithful girlfriend- they'll promise you an exciting time but instead, they'll just give you crabs.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 10, 2011)

The Crab House is DELAYED due to me being stuck at work.

The Crab House WILL GO LIVE IN 45 MINUTES TO AN HOUR.

See ya kids.


----------



## Larry (Aug 10, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The Crab House is DELAYED due to me being stuck at work.
> 
> The Crab House WILL GO LIVE IN 45 MINUTES TO AN HOUR.
> 
> See ya kids.



WAT? 

But that's past bedtime. :c


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

are wea llowed to get nude


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The Crab House is DELAYED due to me being stuck at work.
> 
> The Crab House WILL GO LIVE IN 45 MINUTES TO AN HOUR.
> 
> See ya kids.





> Today 03:39 AM



:c


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 11, 2011)

Due to work, I will probably be late another hour or so before opening this thing up.

Expect The Crab House open tonight at 11:30 EST if not otherwise noted.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 11, 2011)

Double posting, I know, but I want you all to disregard the previous message.

The Crab House is OPEN FOR BUSINESS ON TIME (basically) BABY!


----------



## Bliss (Aug 12, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> A SCHEDULE!
> 
> Most nights, the chat will be live around 10:30 EST. with yours truly in there.  Unless otherwise noted in the chats or on this page the chat room will usually always open.


Wasdis? 

...*

5 AM!?* >:C


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 13, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Wasdis?
> 
> ...*
> 
> 5 AM!?* >:C


 
Western Hemisphere is best hemisphere.

NOTE:

The Crab House will not be open tonight as I has some preseason football to watch and liquor to drink.

The tinychat will open tomorrow at its regularly scheduled time.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 13, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The Crab House will not be open tonight as I has some preseason football to watch and liquor to drink.
> 
> The tinychat will open tomorrow at its regularly scheduled time.


First, you come home at 5 AM and then spend your time watching sports and drinking alcohol? What happened to us!? V;


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 16, 2011)

It's (a little over) 10:30.  The Crab House is open for business people.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 18, 2011)

The Crab House is LIVE!

NOTE FOR ANYONE WANTING TO PARTICIPATE IN THE CHAT!

FRIDAY THRU SUNDAY I WILL BE WORKING NIGHTS.  DURING THIS TIME THE CRAB HOUSE WILL MOST LIKELY START AT 11 PM EST OR SLIGHTLY LATER.  PLEASE KNOW I WILL PUT IT UP ASAP ON THOSE DAYS.

MONDAY IS ANOTHER FOOTBALL GAME.  I WILL MOST LIKELY NOT PUT UP THE CHAT ON MONDAY.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally back from work.  We're open for business!


----------



## Corto (Aug 22, 2011)

I am John Shepard, and this is the worst tinychat room in the Citadel.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh damn!  It's the Crab House back in action again!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 28, 2011)

Term's back from a show, had a few drinks, and wants to chat.

Crab House, AHOY!!!


----------



## Xenke (Dec 29, 2011)

Only the cool people came.

Y'all missed out, fools.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2012)

Because I don't feel like playing video games and there's no local sports on, The Crab House is back open tonight.

Monday, Funday.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2012)

I missed it


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I missed it



Nah, it was just temporarily closed.  Chat's back up now.


----------

